# Hello World!



## timw (Dec 23, 2009)

Hallo!
Im Tim from germany and working in a theatre, make lighting for
ballett and opera. Glad to join here. 
cu


----------



## Kelite (Dec 23, 2009)

Willkommen Tim, and thank you for joining us at the ControlBooth lighting forum-

Please feel free to share your stories of success and failure, as well as your opinion regarding various theatre-related equipment as the opportunity arises.

Will I have the chance to meet you March 24-27 at the Frankfurt ProLight + Sound show?


----------

